

Poloniex loses around $50,000 in Bitcoin - taybin
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/03/yet-another-exchange-hacked-poloniex-loses-around-50000-in-bitcoin/

======
sp332
This story was already discussed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340908)

------
taybin
I'm getting a bit of fatigue with these stories.

------
knocte
Exchanges are a thing of the past, use a much thinner intermediary-layer such
as localbitcoins.com (only mediates, doesn't hold fiat).

~~~
haakon
They hold bitcoin, however, probably tens of thousands of them.

